# (Horde) Kneipentruppe auf Blackmoor



## Stardust55 (5. August 2020)

_Wer oder was ist die Kneipentruppe?_

Wir…
sind eine Multi-Gaming-Comunity und eine Ansammlung von absolut verrückten und bescheuerten Leuten die Abends (nach der Arbeit, dem Hartzer-Leben oder sonstigem) einfach nur gemütlich Zocken wollen. Solange man Spaß am Zocken und gute Laune mitbringt ist vom Profizocker bis zum Casual bei uns jeder willkommen.

_Was suchen wir eigentlich?_
Gesucht werden ambitionierte, wiperesistente, aktive und zielstrebige Spieler, die sich zum Ziel gesetzt haben, den kommenden Content in angemessener Zeit durchzuspielen bzw. so weit wie möglich zu kommen.
Erfahrung im Bereich einer Dualspec (insbesondere bei Heal-DPS oder Tank-DPS Hybriden) ist ebenfalls wünschenswert. Discord-Aktivität auch ausserhalb des Raids wird gern gesehen, Interesse an M+ vorausgesetzt. Auch Raidneulinge haben eine Chance, wenn sie Ihren Char beherrschen.


Was muss ich mitbringen, um der Kneipentruppe beizutreten? *
Du…
• hast eine angemessene, raidtaugliche Hardware, sowie eine stabile Internetverbindung
• hast eine vorbildliche Charakterpflege (Enchants, Gems etc.) vorzuweisen
• kannst was mit den Worten „Sozialkompetenz“ und „Wir-Gefühl“ anfangen und entsprechend umsetzen
• bist diszipliniert, speziell wenn es brenzlig wird (Anweisungen/Taktik befolgen, ruhiges Verhalten)
• Bock auf das Spiel an sich, sowie auch den neuen Content
• kennst deinen Mainchar wie deine linke Hosentasche und willst dich ingame weiterentwickeln
• bist auch neben den Raids bei Gelegenheit im Discord aufzufinden.
• bist mindestens 18 Jahre alt
• hast die Absicht, regelmäßig an entsprechenden Events innerhalb der Kneipentruppe (u.a. Raids,

Was kannst du von der Kneipentruppe erwarten? *
• Eine Gemeinschaft aus einigen Erfahrenen Raidern und Neulingen.
• Eine leistungsorientierte Gemeinschaft, die trotz humaner Zeiten alles rausholt
• Ein gutes Gildenleben, sowie die Bereitschaft, auch mal etwas neben den Raids
zu machen M +, PVP usw
• Verständnis dafür, dass man auch ein Leben neben der World of Warcraft hat

Was wir nicht suchen:
• Egospieler
• Spieler denen Loot wichtiger ist als der Erfolg der ganzen Truppe
• Spieler die sich nicht selbstständig auf einen Encounter vorbereiten können,
ihre Klasse nicht kennen und den man alles ansagen muss.
• asoziales Verhalten und Fäkalsprache
•Politischer Extremismus, Wutbürger und Sexisten

Hast du Lust, die verrückten Köpfe am Tresen kennenzulernen?
Dann meldet euch bei uns:
Mymosa (Bredo#2799)
Léfty (Barbuschka#21424)


----------

